# Pars Plana vitrectomy w/membrane peel



## coderguy1939 (Feb 12, 2009)

Doctor did a PPV with membrane peel for epiretinal membrane and macular edema.  He also performed an intravitreal injection with triescence.  67028 is a separate procedure.  CCI allows this code with 67041 with a modifier, but since it's the same site it seems that separate procedure guidelines will not allow coding the injection.  Opinions would be appreciated.


----------

